# lifting during 2ww



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all.
I,m due to start 2nd Ivf next week and after reading other posts on here about taking it easy on 2ww am starting to worry.
I work in a care home for the elderly and my work involves quite a lot of lifting and moving. My previous treatment last month, i booked the 2 weeks off, although i didnt need them due to not reaching ET. But i have been unable to book time off as hols and dont really want to go on the sick this time due to issues at work about sickness leave. They do not know about my treatment and i had to make up a story about a fake cancelled operation to get my shifts back last time.

Why is lifting to be avoided during early pregnancy. Obvoiusly I will try to avoid heavy lifting as much as possible but will even light exertion affect the embryos implanting. 
How do women cope when they already have young children that need lifting.

I realise that I probably should tell my boss about my treatment but the company i work for is not adverse to getting rid of anyone who does even the smallest thing wrong. If they knew I was trying for a baby, they would be wondering how much time i would be having off over the next months and although they cant sack you for that, I would be constantly looking over my shoulder in case they found something else wrong.

I do realise that I should take it easy after ET, but can anyone substantiate what effects lifting will have on developing embryos.I did read somewhere that lifting should be avoided after ET as stomach muscles would be tender. Surely the embryos will be well protected otherwise.

TracyM


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Chicken - Its me!!!

I think any lifting is abit dodgy when you are in the 2ww but it is probably more from the point of view of regretting anything you have done than not done.

Could you invent a bad back for a couple of weeks - play the wounded soldier and go to work (you little hero!!) but avoid lifting anything - your employers will be that worried about H+S that you may just pull it off !!

My GP signed me off for the 2ww last time - I'm not going to take the whole time this time so will go for the self cert. 

Can the surgery that was cancelled before not be reinstated ??

If they scaked you I think they would be on pretty dodgy ground especially if its a GP sick note - I know what you mean though - added stress and all that.

I dont think you need to tell them - its none of their beeswax but it is a difficult call as they may be absolutely ace about it.

Have you worked for them for a while - over a year I think you have some protection.

Goodluck - may see you up there - this DRing is driving me mad - poor DH is lucky to still be alive - LOL.

Take care

Kate


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello Kate.
Ive actually worked for the company for 7 years and up until this year have never had time off sick. I had 2 weeks of 8 months ago for hand op. then requested time off last month which was then cancelled, but we have new management in now and i dont want them to think i regularly take "long" periods of time off.
I probably could play "the hero". the girls I work with are really good. but I just wondered what the effects of lifting would have as sometimes you cant really avoid it.

Hope things going ok with you.
Still waiting for AF (4 days to go and still no symptoms)

Will be watching out for PMs. and thanks for replying to this.

Tracy


----------

